# Jkd Seminar



## NARC (Aug 1, 2002)

:asian: NOVEMBER 9,2002 "OAKLAND ERA" JKD SEMINAR BY PROF. GARY DILL, STUDENT OF JAMES YIMM LEE.  MATERIAL TO BE COVERED ENTERING TO TRAPPING, CROSS ENERGY DRILLS AND FIVE WAYS OF ATTACK. LOCATION : NORTHERN VIRGINIA CRIMINAL JUSTICE ACADEMY, ASHBURN VA. CONTACT : jpbstraightblast@hotmail.com for further info.  :asian:


----------



## arnisador (Nov 4, 2002)

This event is coming up soon.

I hope we will get a review afterwards!


----------

